# Land Speeder Storm



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I cut up a land speeder, stuck it back together with some plasticard and green stuff, and now have this thing.

It's probably a bit bigger than the gw one will be. I still have a little to do, making a cerberus launcher and maybe detailing the underneath. I don't know if I should add landing gear, or maybe ropes for the scouts to slide down.


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Holy hell, that's just how I saw it looking (have I seen official pictures somewhere? Hmm) and I must say, great work with the plasticard. I'd love to see it painted up though. Unless you paint it ultramarines blue that is...


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

looks amazing. I'll be buying that when the GW model comes out but man i hope it looks that good.


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

I love it! PAINT IT ULTRAMARINES! I like them! Also, I reckon Ropes would be cool, as it would be difficult to land and take off again in the middle of a battle without taking damage.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i think it needs stabilising fins, it looks like it will just roll over easily.

but otherwise the construction is great, nice crisp lines, no out of place bits, really tidy and definitly keeping with the same theme as the normal landspeeder


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

i think we see a future gw sculptor here! :biggrin: nice work! rep for you!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very awesome! + rep


----------



## Arch_inquisitor (Jan 4, 2008)

This is probably jumping the gun as it doesn't look quite finished but, I demand stabilizing fins and rivets, other than that it looks sweet.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Outstanding job, love it. PAINT IT ULTRAMARINES, +REP


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Green Knight said:


> Outstanding job, love it. PAINT IT [anything but] ULTRAMARINES, +REP


Fixed it for you. :wink:


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for the support.

I think stabilising fins are probably a good idea though I'm not sure what form they should take. I'll do some research into how the rope things work. No rivets I think, as they don't appear on the original either.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

very nice i like


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks excellent. I'm certainly impressed with your building skills. Have some more +rep


----------



## Shas La (Oct 13, 2008)

awsome!!!! rep for u 

so it carrys troops? 

i know its a strange idea but have u though of using a sm terminator deathwind missle launcher on it ?

btw great moddel make more!!!!!


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

Looking very nice... Agree that fins would be cool.

What colour you gonna paint it?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I have to add my 2 bits about the fins. I can not wait to see the next series of pics on this thing.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Nice work, man. Fabrication always impresses me


----------



## Arch_inquisitor (Jan 4, 2008)

> No rivets I think


Aww your no fun :wink: have some rep anyway.


----------



## bazle (Sep 24, 2008)

looking good i want some when they come out!

good job!


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

:shok:... Thats AMAZING. I agree with both the stabilizing fins and rope. Mabe something like the Land Raider Grenade Launchers would look good on it.


----------

